# New grab Bar Strongarm



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Now that is one expensive and sweet Beer holder ;D. Looks great!!!


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice, also like the color of the gheenoe


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm digging the mesh 'haversack'. Wish it was quick release, though. That's just me.  

Thanks, for posting your set-up.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## brad0688 (Jan 6, 2012)

Is there anyone who makes this or the side grab bar for less than $200?


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres one i was looking at
not sure about the quality but i like how its removable
http://www.fishmaster.com/products/GrabBar.htm


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bob continues to offer great products at great prices. Looks great! 
It sure is neat that those tackle webs fit perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a single bar grab bar. The "Sissy Stik" that is removable, with the receiver becoming a rod holder.


----------

